# Feet Go Numb?



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I am looking for experiences, advice, or any other help that you all have to offer.

My horse and I are both getting back into work after a layoff this summer- him for low grade laminitis and me for other commitments. I've had some knee soreness before, am pretty sure I've got arthritis going, but never enough for me to seek real medical advice since the docs I have access to are... not particularly helpful, to be polite.

The problem I am having is that when we're walking for extended periods, more than 15 or 20 minutes, both my knees begin to hurt and then the outside (lateral) parts of my feet and my outer toes go numb. If I lower my stirrups a hole, things don't hurt as much, but then I have to reach for them if we're doing any trotting or cantering, which is not really okay. I'm riding a typical roundish Quarter Horse and using easyride stirrups (with cages) on a Sensation treeless saddle, which is the first saddle I've found that fits/doesn't interfere with his shoulders.

If we're doing more trotting and cantering, nothing hurts. It's just when we're walking a lot. Any ideas that could help? (Other than "walk less" LOL!) I feel like I must be putting pressure on a nerve or something to cause this?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

does the same happen in a treed saddle? treeless saddles , by the fact they have no twist, make your legs go out at a sharper (more open) angle from you hip. that means that the angles from the knee will conversely mirror that open angle. it can be hard on both hip and knee. I rode once for an hour in a treeless saddle and was like DYING. give me a treed saddle!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

It does happen in my Wintec as well as a couple of western saddles. I would say it didn't happen as badly in those, but then again, I haven't ridden in either type much in the last year and a half, so I couldn't guess if it would still be better in a treed saddle or not. FWIW it doesn't happen when I'm riding him bareback, no matter how long we're walking, but then there aren't stirrups bareback either...


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Since you state that when trotting and cantering more, this situation is mitigated, I would investigate the difference in how you sit during these different movements. When their horse is walking, riders often become lazy and sit any old way. 

Good posture is actually easier on the body than bad posture. Bad posture is the cause of many chronic bodily ailments. 

If you realize you are sitting poorly when walking, think of the following -- especially until you establish better habits.

Try to sit in the middle of the saddle so you are not tempted to let your pelvis tilt and lean against the cantle. Think of sitting as though you are standing with your legs apart and slightly bent -- a horse just happens to be between them. This, as opposed to sitting in an lounge chair. Alternately, think of straddling a stool. With your pelvic bone in a vertical position, release any tension in the muscles of your torso. Your muscles should expand, allowing the bones of your spine to stack naturally one above another. In this way, your bones should support your weight allowing your muscles to relax and move with the movements of your horse.

Relaxing the muscles around your pelvis and throughout your legs, ankles, and feet will allow gravity to better do its job. Your seat should settle deeply into the saddle and your legs wrap easily around your horse's body. The pull of gravity should hold the balls of you feet effortlessly to your stirrups while pulling your heels slightly lower without you pushing them down.

Think of balancing, relaxing, and allowing your body to move with your horse. You should soon learn to enjoy this feeling. I liken sitting in this way and allowing a walking horse to move one's body to getting a free massage. This is much more relaxing than the lazy way most riders sit when riding.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Try supplementing iodine. It cured my hand numbness.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have english-type leathers vs fenders? In other words, can your feet/legs rotate to whatever position is natural for you? I have found I cannot ride with fenders as I toe out badly naturally.

When you trot and canter, are you posting and/or two-pointing.. meaning you are no longer sitting in the saddle consistently? Sounds to me like something about how your leg lays is pinching a nerve somewhere.

The (treed) saddle I rode my mare in was wonderful.. as long as I was riding at a forward pace. I had done multiple 50 and 100 mile rides in this saddle.. but the first time I went out and _walked_ for an hour with some beginner friends, I thought I might die. I had exactly what you are describing (numbness in my feet and pain in my knees). Unfortunately, the only things I found that helped were either getting off and walking on foot for a bit or else taking my feet out of the stirrups and throwing my legs over the front of the saddle to stretch every few minutes (hardly safe). Is your horse quiet enough that you could do some leg lifts, etc as he is walking along to help keep things happy?


----------

